

Show HN: Coding.fm - Raining.fm for coders - valceder
http://coding.fm/

======
creativityhurts
Pretty nice but you should really get a mechanical keyboard, that's the real
coding sound <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWPH7FAUfUY>

~~~
diggan
Kind of off topic but where can I buy a Happy Hacking Keyboard outside the US?

~~~
creativityhurts
From here
[http://www.elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=pfu_keyboards...](http://www.elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=pfu_keyboards,hhkbpro2)

<http://elitekeyboards.com/support.php#2>

~~~
diggan
Thank you! But damn, that's expensive. Better find some used one...

~~~
tinco
It's also ridiculous, you don't have to spend more than 100$ for an excellent
hacking keyboard, don't buy the brand, buy the feature.

[http://www.elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=leopold,fulls...](http://www.elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=leopold,fullsize&pid=fc500rcabn)
or if you really need them to be weighted for god knows what reason:
[http://www.elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=topre_keyboar...](http://www.elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=topre_keyboards,realforce&pid=rf_se02c0)

~~~
sjm
(Full disclosure: I have a Happy Hacking Pro 2. I also have multiple Filco
Cherry MX keyboards).

The difference with HHKB is:

1) the Topre switches over standard Cherry switches; it's personal preference,
but they are more expensive. In my opinion they feel a lot nicer for long
sessions. Very satisfying to type on.

2) It's made in Japan — I believe Topre Realforce are too, but they're also
expensive.

3) The layout/size is (fairly) unique, and very awesome. Not having to move
from the home row to hit any key at all feels great.

Anyway when you amortize the cost over how long these keyboards (any of them)
last, and how much you use them, the price difference isn't such a big deal.

------
akshayagarwal
So I was sitting all alone in my large office at night, browsed Hacker News
and as usual opened this in a new tab but did not really look at it becuase I
was browsing some other article. Now suddenly I start hearing a slow coding
sound coming out of nowhere, I looked around but there was none. The sounds
still kept coming , I even went to look under the desks!! Thoughts of an
office ghost started trembling in my mind but then I suddenly realised that
those pesky sounds were originating from my Mac and I said W __!!! Ghost
inside my Mac! Holy Sh __! With some courage I bothered to look around my tabs
and then nailed on this monster. Great work guys! Would be hard to forget
about those horrifying 10 mins!

~~~
valceder
Ha ha ha! Just glad you figured out it was from your computer and not some
coder ghost haunting you!

------
gavinlynch
Wow. Funny idea! :)

But honestly, I'm not sure if there is a less-soothing sound than someone
cranking away at a keyboard. Takes me right out of my zone of concentration,
and there is a reason I put on headphones :)

~~~
nedludd
The guy I share a cube with has the loudest keyboard in history, or at least
for me. Doesn't seem to bother anyone else. But it sets my teeth on edge.

So much so that I had to dig out my old noise cancelling, over the ear things.
Now I can't hear anything else, but hey! :-)

------
rprime
Interesting, I kinda liked it. But given I am a keyboard freak, the sound of
an apple keyboard makes sad. Add a mechanical keyboard in there too, there's
the real programming sound :).

Anyhow, great job!

~~~
valceder
Cheers!Happy you like it. I've totally got to get the sound of a mechanical
keyboard :)

~~~
rprime
Great, I am looking forward to that!

------
sealo
Hi Neil from raining.fm angry dev ftw!

~~~
valceder
Cheers Neil! Really love raining.fm - was the inspiration for this :)

~~~
sealo
No worries at all mate, thanks for the props! We have rewritten a new version
with some cool new requested functionality, just bug testing atm, planning to
push live in few days ;) stay rainy and code on!

~~~
valceder
Awesome! looking forward to checking out the new version :)

------
agumonkey
Next : Airplane engine cabin-muted samples ? (can be emulated with low pass
filter on laptop fan, found that to be quite calming too, like thunderstorm
noise)

------
jschuur
I feel like there's not a lot of gaps between typing, even for the Monday
morning coding. Either that, or I'm a really slow coder.

------
Juuumanji
i thought this was silly until i let it play for about 20 minutes. it's
strangely calming.

~~~
valceder
Nice to hear :) I'm assuming it was on "Monday Morning Coding" ;)

~~~
Juuumanji
Yep. I've had it running since.

------
brandoncapecci
Does anyone feel like they work more productively when listening to people
bash their keyboards or is this more of a novelty thing? Personally, I can
understand the rain sounds, this - not so much.

~~~
positr0n
I think the site was made as a joke :-)

~~~
brandoncapecci
_whoosh_ I guess I thought some people might enjoy the sound of other people
at work? Rain sounds weren't exactly intuitive for me either living in
Seattle. Thanks :)

------
jedahan
More hardcore :
[http://www.youtubemultiplier.com/503e2aac93368-realhackerkey...](http://www.youtubemultiplier.com/503e2aac93368-realhackerkeyboardsounds.php)

------
amirf
Cute! You should add the sound of "Happiness & Zen coding" (someone coding
Ruby) and the sound of "Despair" (someone coding PHP), etc. :)

~~~
CodeMage
Except that happiness and despair haven't got much to do with the language.
It's the work you do and the environment you're in that make you happy or
unhappy.

~~~
brettbender
Have you ever used PHP before?

~~~
CodeMage
No, I must be a one trick pony who has only ever used one language, on one
platform, in one workplace and has no experience on which to base his claims.
What sense would it make to post a comment based on personal experience,
right?

~~~
brettbender
Sorry, didn't mean to get your knickers in a twist, I was only being tongue-
in-cheek.

------
alainbryden
Burst out laughing when I clicked "Angry dev". Nice.

~~~
creativityhurts
Agree, "Angry dev coding" could easily be "Working with XML".

~~~
shanelja
"Angry dev coding" is "Arguing on the internet"

~~~
valceder
Ha ha! very true

------
TheFunkyMonk
I love this.

My office is really quiet, putting this on alongside some music with my
headphones is actually making me more productive!

~~~
valceder
Must try it with some music too! Glad you're enjoying it :)

------
ChrisArchitect
this is like a modern day audio boss button

------
hardik988
Really loved it !

I'm really intrigued as to how you got the sounds together ? Did you record
them yourself ?

~~~
valceder
Thanks! Glad you loved it and,yes, recorderd right from Crossrider HQ with my
iphone ;)

------
loceng
They really need a Live Listener stat so you know who else you're coding
with...

~~~
valceder
Nice one!

------
MartinodF
FYI, the link to raining.fm at the bottom of the page doesn't work :)

~~~
valceder
Thanks for that - will fix it right away!

------
thoughtpalette
I laughed. Great idea!

------
dfischer
This is freaking hilarious. Angry DEV all the way.

------
benjlang
Nice, great job!

~~~
valceder
Cheers! Glad you like it

------
shmuelix
how geeks sounds.. i think this is pretty cool.. maybe you can also add the
sound of bits moving around ;-)

~~~
ConstantineXVI

        cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp
    

Not necessarily the most pleasant sound. [Linux only AFAIK]

~~~
philsnow
For this exercise, /dev/urandom might be better; reading /dev/random will
block after the system's entropy pool is exhausted, right?

~~~
ConstantineXVI
I'd consider it unlikely most reasonably sane people would actually want to
pump random data out their speakers for any significant amount of time.

